# Throttlestop not helping with the temps



## GulagGoose (Jun 24, 2021)

_Specs_: Acer Nitro 5 Gaming Laptop, 9th Gen Intel Core i7-9750H, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2060, 15.6" Full HD IPS 144Hz Display, 16GB DDR4, 256GB NVMe SSD
_Model_: AN515-54-728C

I was having temperature problems with my laptop.  Idling is a normal 40-50 c° nothing major, but I open a web browser and suddenly im at 70-80. And while gaming (gta, minecraft, half life, etc) I average between 89 and 93.

I read this https://www.ultrabookreview.com/31385-the-throttlestop-guide/ and other opinions on reddit and made my changes, but it didn't help at all.
This are the things I changed, everything else is preset.









I saw people with my same laptop/specs that were getting 70 degrees while gaming, please help me


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 24, 2021)

Have you ever opened your laptop to thoroughly clean it? Have you ever replaced the thermal paste?
This is normal maintenance that no one likes to do.

Your ThrottleStop settings look OK. You either have to improve cooling or you can use ThrottleStop to slow your CPU down so it does not get so hot. Many gaming oriented laptops run at over 90°C. This is the new normal. 

Open the Options window. On the right hand side is a value called PROCHOT Offset. This controls when your CPU will start to thermal throttle and slow down. The Intel default is 0 so your CPU starts thermal throttling at 100°C. Your laptop is set to 8 so thermal throttling is starting too early at 92°C instead of 100°C. If you do not see a lock icon near this setting in the Options window, you can change this to 3 so your laptop will have a little more headroom before it starts to thermal throttle and slow down. Setting this to 8 is overly conservative. If you see the Lock icon, do not try to adjust this setting. It is locked by the BIOS. 

If you want to slow your CPU down to reduce heat, go into the FIVR window and reduce the turbo ratios by 5. Not sure about your room temperatures but it is the peak of summer. Everything runs hot at this time of year.


----------



## rethcirE (Jun 24, 2021)

This may not be your exact model but it is close and goes thru the steps pf thermal repaste. Relatively simple to do, and imperative to fix. With good heatsink pressure and paste you should be idling closer to 30-40C and web browsing at 40-50C.


----------



## GulagGoose (Jun 24, 2021)

Hello thanks for the reply. I tried the tweaked settings but I still average 91 degrees while gaming.
The main reason I installed the program is that after I asked for help choosing a thermal paste on reddit most people recommended undervolting before thermal pasting as by undervolting you can't break anything as opposed to thermal pasting.
I am on an airconditioned room (73f or 22c). I have yet to clean my laptop (even though I have the same temps than 6 months ago, when I bought it) and replace the thermal paste. Warranty will not be a problem as I revoked it by putting an extra ssd right after I bought the laptop.
I will probably buy MX 4 as I read that Kryonaut dries up quickly.

Edit: I'm seeing a lot of people using IccMax, I tried lowering it to 11 but I got a BSOD


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 24, 2021)

Did you look in the Options window to see if you can increase the thermal throttling temperature or is that locked?

Some people do not have great long term success with MX-4 on laptop CPUs. A desktop CPU with an integrated heat spreader is not the same as a bare die found in a laptop. I vote for Noctua NT-H2. There are other pastes newer than MX-4 that are designed to work reliably at consistent high temperatures. It is very difficult to find reviews where a variety of pastes are tested long term on laptop CPUs. Review sites do not have the time to do proper testing like this.  

The pressure between the heatsink and CPU can make a difference as to what paste will work best for your laptop. You might have to try a couple of different types of paste before you find one you like that works well long term.


----------



## AOne (Jun 25, 2021)

Lowering temps in most cases is possible with both undervolting AND replacing paste. If one of these fail, your laptop will thermal throttle. I'm having pretty good temps, not going above 85C in hard demanding tasks (with absolutely no throttling - CPU at full potential). A week ago something bugged off ThrottleStop (setting values to defaults) and instantly the PROCHOT warning flashed in red. So, I can't live without TS and using a propper TIM is a must


----------



## GulagGoose (Jun 25, 2021)

This is what it says in my options window:



AOne when you say:


> using a propper TIM is a must


what do you mean by TIM? As I said, I am new in this undervolting thing.


----------



## AOne (Jun 25, 2021)

GulagGoose said:


> This is what it says in my options window:
> View attachment 205336
> AOne when you say:
> 
> what do you mean by TIM? As I said, I am new in this undervolting thing.


Therma Interface Material - thermal paste, Liquid metal, thermal pads or whatever.


----------

